# Busted by text message



## Ybeetlebug (Apr 25, 2013)

So I have been feeling pretty stressed lately, with work, parenting, and my marriage. So tonight I decided to have a couple of glasses of wine and try to strike up a conversation with my husband who has been pretty distant lately, to put it nicely. I thought we were having a nice conversation and I started talking about this new hot spot devise that I got from work and I grabbed his cell phone so I could add the devise to his wireless list. When I turned the phone on, it was on his message screen with a message to his best friend saying "sorry trying to pretend to listen to my wife while texting, guess I screwed both up". I called him out on trying to pretend like it didn't bother me, like haha I sure busted you, when really I am feeling like a total idiot wondering if he feels this way every time I talk to him. I tried to hold back the tears but of course he catches me in the kitchen crying, I tell him he hurt my feelings, of course he apologizes, but he has been so distant lately, he doesn't spend time with me or the kids, he falls asleep on the couch and doesn't come to bed until he wakes up in the middle of the night, and now this. We have been married for 13 years, and it feels like he is just a live in that I cook and clean for. If I talk to him about it is he going to listen or just pretend to listen, man I want some more wine!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like he's checking out of the marriage.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

When was the last time just the two of you had some quality time together like a long week end somewhere?


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

Warm things up and cut back the chatter


----------



## Jonathan35 (Feb 28, 2013)

Have another glass of wine. On a scale of 1 to 10 this is about a 2. I know it bothers you but it's just not that big of a deal. Start thinking about the things you love about him and I bet you will not care so much about this texting issue.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. Have some wine? Stop talking so much? 

:rofl:

lol. Dang. This man is checking out of the marriage. Something is going on, either an EA or he's just done but can't say it.

Telling her to "chill" and have more wine to deal with her feelings is ridiculous. Laughable actually.


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi dear, I'm sure all relationship go to that phase. Try to spice things up a bit, do something new with your hubby, go out of town, and just be that exciting lady he once knew. ;-) I also agree with the other advice, minimize the chatter, unless your husband is the one carrying the conversation. xoxo - mae


----------



## soulpotato (Jan 22, 2013)

I think your hurt is totally warranted, and that this is definitely more than a "2". It was disrespectful and hurtful of him, and you're already concerned about his distance, so that makes it even worse. I think you're right to be concerned and that he is in fact checking out.


----------

